# New photos of kids and a Question about ears???



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are some updated photos of the new kids - the twins are now seven days old and the white male is four days old. They are soooo much fun to watch!! They seem to play ALL the time! And, we've had to adjust the fencing twice now to keep little Ranger Goat (the buckskin male) from escaping - hence his name... :lol:

So, does anyone know about ND ears? The little white male has floppy ears. We were hoping they would eventually perk up, but they have not. Is this a sign of some sort of deficiency, or do you think it's a genetic flaw?

You should be able to click the thumbnails to see the bigger photos:
Honey and white male




Zuni and Buckskin Male (Ranger Goat)

Female

Buckskin Twins


Female with DH

Female and me


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

My gosh what a bunch of cuties! They are all so adorable. Aren't they fun when they start bouncing around like they are wearing springs? I won't have any babies here until spring...looking at these makes me wish it wasn't so far off! Are you keeping any of them? 

I had the same question when I had my first floppy eared ND born here. Some more experienced breeders assured me that they would straighten out over the first few weeks, and indeed they did. I don't know if it's a deficiency or not, but I don't think it is because it seems to be pretty common for all breeders to have a few like that every year.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

samall said:


> Are you keeping any of them?


Thanks for the reassurance, I was worried that we were missing something. This is our very first round! We are keeping the female for certain; we've fallen in love with little Ranger, but if we find the right 4-H member we would likely give him up, too... We only have a little over an acre for them, and we want to have 4 - 6 does in our herd. It's so hard when we don't have room for all of them...

By the way, your new cria is gorgeous!! I just remembered to go check the post to see how she is doing.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS babies!! And yes, his ears should perk right up


----------



## RadioFlyer (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe it's a BAD BAD flaw and I can help you out by getting him off your property so no one sees him there. LOL!
All "kidding" aside, they are ridiculously cute!!! I think the cartilage will get stronger as he ages. Try massaging them a little. Or send him here and I'll massage them!!

I'm so jealous.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I know what that's like...I always wish I could keep them all and just can't. I do keep a few special wethers in my herd "just because". There's nothing wrong with having a few that you keep just for the simple fact that you enjoy them....but I know it's tough when you have to make hard decisions due to space issues.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

RadioFlyer, you make me LOL!!!  He's so cute, and I was so worried... thanks to everyone for the reassurance!


----------

